# Webadmin unter Windows 2000 Pro Server



## surffix (6. August 2002)

Hi

Ich habe auf einem Windows 2000 Pro rechner einen Apache Webserver laufen. (mit PHP, MySQL, CGI-BIn,...)

Nun bräuchte ich ein Webmin Programm.
Unter Linux gibt es dort glaube ich soetwas wie Confixx.

Gibt es soetwas auch für Win2000 pro???

Es sollte kostenlos sein!

MfG

Alex


----------



## Arne Buchwald (6. August 2002)

Hallo,

direkt helfen kann ich dir leider nicht.

Meines Wissens stricken sich die meisten Hoster Ihre Server-Verwaltungs-Programm alle selber (und verkaufen Sie dann auch).

Von Kostenlosem habe ich hier noch nie gehört.


----------



## surffix (2. Dezember 2002)

Gut, wenn es keine kostenlos gibt, was kostet soetwas denn?

Wie heissen die Proggs?

Am besten postet eine Liste von Linux und Windows Webadmins


Danke

Alex


----------

